# New web site



## Rex Mann (May 23, 2004)

We have a revamped web site.
Please let me know what you think!

Peace,

Rex

arizonapavers.com


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

By Far... one of the best sites out there.

Did you do it yourself or did you have someone do it?
If you had someone do it how much did you pay?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Definetly not bad.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks nice, the only thing I don't like is the code you have for stoping right mouse clicking. There are a million ways to steal the code or pictures from your site other than right clicking. I dislike it because I am always in the habit of openning new browser windows and leaving a page with multiple links still open. I am always right clicking on links and openning them in new browser windows. I don't think I'm alone in that and the sites with code to disable it I end up not browing very deep because of it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The easiest way to steal pictures is to do a screen capture with the print screen button.


----------



## Rex Mann (May 23, 2004)

Nathan,

Thanks for the compliment on the site.

We had a design comapny do it for us.

One of my suppliers paid for the entire site to be done to our liking. And,
he pays for the monthly hosting.

Out of pocket $0.00, nada, zilch, freebie!

Peace,

Rex

PAVERSINSTALLED.COM


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

I think it looks nice.

If it were mine, I think I'd put a photo of a couple of nice looking residences with trees and lawn for display effect. But that's a nice site. It's clean, fast, and the color is nice.

Good job.  

Have you ever loaded up the free Google Toolbar from Google? Once loaded, you can go in it and enable the page rank meter - a strong indicator of where your site ranks. I think you are a 2.

One reason may be your inbound links.

Go to this site:

http://www.linkpopularitycheck.com/...display=true&submit=Check+My+Link+Popularity!

Enter your web address, and you will see how many inbound links come to you. You have about 3.

Type in my URL - about 50 to 65.

My new site http://www.askanarborist.com is only about 2 links. Just a little sprout !

You can put in anyone's website. In fact, you can click - say - MSN to the side, and it displays the links - yours, mine and competitors. And if you click the competitors, it will usually take you to that website on the links page. It may be a place to request a link. And, you may learn of a supplier or resource that you did not know about - interesting, ain't it. :cheesygri


----------

